# FET protocols, estrogen, prednisole, progestrone,etc



## balmoral (May 9, 2006)

Hi All,

I would really appreciate your opinions on what to do.....

I just had a chemical pregnancy from failed IVF2 (transferred to early blastocysts, very good grades) and have 2 frozen blastocysts - one is hatching and one is expanding.

Also have 2 frozen day 3 embryos (6 celled) from a failed IVF1 (have 2 failed natural FETs from it).

Which option should I do:
Option 1: thaw 2 blastocysts and transfer in a medicated cycle whatever survives
Option 2: thaw 2 day 3 embryos, take to blastocyst and then whatever survives, make a decision to thaw blastocysts. Issue to that I could have 3 blastocysts and will only be able to transfer 2 and discard 1 (which  I am scared that could be the one baby!)

What should I do?

We are unexplained, always great response, lots of eggs, lots of embryos, great lining, but NO baby - just got the first chemical so I guess we should be happy that there's implantation.

Also can you please share what is your protocol for medicated FET?

Any one take prendisole during your FET cycle - if so , how much and how often?

I am beginning to lose faith in my clinic and want to compare with others medicated FET.

Thank you soooo much for your help!


----------



## Gussy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Balmoral,

I'm just on my 2ww following a non medicated FET.  You'll see from my profile that we have had fresh cycles and 1 FET at a previous clinic where 1st treatment resulted in a chemical pregnancy like you.  We moved at the end of last year to the ARGC as they investigate and treat immune problems.  Like you we had good eggs, good fertilsation (even though we are male factor) and good embryos but no baby!  Following the tests at the ARGC it was found I had high levels of TNF and NK cells which were affecting implantation (my own body was attacking the embryo cells as treated them as virus).  I have had a lot of treatment for these problems and we decided to use our last frozen embryos in a non medicated cycle and see what happens.

Although I had no drugs prior to ET I am now taking heparin, aspirin, dexamethasone (steroid to reduce inflamation in the womb) and I had an IVIG infusion (blood plasma to reduce NK cell activity) yesterday.  We didn't have good embryos transferred which was a shame.  We had 4 frozen at day 2.  2 survived and didn't lose any cells and divided overnight to go from 3 to 4 cells and they were put back on day 3.  They would have liked them to already be 6 cells so showing signs of faster division.

It sounds like you are in an excellent position with blastocysts.  I'm not sure what your best options are but I would call and speak to an embryologist, the ones at the clinic I go to are very helpful.

I hope I haven't given you too much info or worried you, just thought that it may help you to make a decision about your treatment.  If you would anymore info just drop me an IM.

Good luck with whatever you decide.    

Becky
xx


----------

